# Windows 8.... What do you think ?



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 15, 2012)

*Windows 8*

After watching a review of Win 8 on Youtube many people think that Win 8 is Win 7 with Mosiac Metro UI. What are your comments ? Are you going to upgrade ?


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 15, 2012)

Win 8 is cool when you have a Touch Monitor otherwise not so great. I'm gonna stick with 7


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 15, 2012)

Boot timings are a major improvement in Windows 8. 

Its faster than Windows 7 in almost every way.

No harm in upgrading to Win 8 Professional for just 800 bucks.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 15, 2012)

But you will have to "Start" your PC from the beginning. You can find Pics and Vids in Windows.old folder but what about Apps you have installed ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 15, 2012)

The boot time is all i see. But it uses hibernate mode to increase boot performance. Not worth upgrading IMO, will probably resultin decrease in productivity of non touch users.


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Jul 15, 2012)

yup.. win 8 is really better for Touchscreens.. else not much Difference
compared 2 se7en.
no big reasons 2 ditch 7 for 8..
me wil hangon with 7 for atleast another year..


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 15, 2012)

I just now came to know that Microsoft has suggested PC manufacturers to install multi-touch trackpad on their laptops !!!
Thats great .

Suggestions r welcomed !!! 
Win 7 vs Win 8


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 15, 2012)

laptops already have multi touch touch pads as they are all capacitive.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 15, 2012)

I am using both of them. Dual-Boot.  
I am Taking pleasure of both the world.

Windows 8 , feels more battery and power efficient in my Hp Dm1 notebook. 
I don't prefer it in my Desktop though.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 15, 2012)

windows 8 is a much improved version of windows 7 in anyways. but stick with it if you have touch display.Its metro UI may be sometimes irritating.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 15, 2012)

Actually, i have to disagree with Rishi's post. 8 is considerably more power hungry. 

And I have tested personally on atleast 3 laptops, where they were running non optimal W7s (with all the additional processes introduced by the utility programs that we all install), whereas the 8 was always a fresh install, and hence arguably consuming the least processing power. I consistently found that 7 was about ~20% more battery efficient.

Note: Tested with developer preview. Not sure how the consumer preview performs


----------



## Alok (Jul 15, 2012)

Not for keyboard and mouse. Happy with Windows 7.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 15, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> laptops already have multi touch touch pads as they are all capacitive.



Well not all the laptops have it. They are't either even 2 touch supported. Check it:
Use ur 2 fingers and try to scroll down the page !


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 15, 2012)

^
I personally dont really take much out of these multi-touch pads. Agreed, the two finger scroll and things like that are a little more convenient than the plain vanilla touchpads, but still have horrible control. 

Some are better than the others, but none is really that good. None of them can hold a candle to touchscreens in usability. And that isnt going to help the metro interface one little bit. Nothing short of a touchscreen is acceptable. The entire-metro thing is MS hoping that tablets will somehow replace laptops or desktops. If you ask me, thats not going to happen in the near future...


----------



## mitraark (Jul 15, 2012)

I haven't used Windows 8 yet , what difference are there from 7 apart from the Metro UI ? Windows Explorer any different ?


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 15, 2012)

Just a new Metro UI and Explorer has a tab (like of Office 07/10) with good features like New folder, cut, copy, paste, select all etc.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 15, 2012)

Abhishek_Z said:


> Well not all the laptops have it. They are't either even 2 touch supported. Check it:
> Use ur 2 fingers and try to scroll down the page !



You have to change the setting in touch pad setting.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 15, 2012)

^
Not all laptops have it. The setting will be present only if it is supported.


----------



## dabster (Jul 15, 2012)

Abhishek_Z said:


> Well not all the laptops have it. They are't either even 2 touch supported. Check it:
> Use ur 2 fingers and try to scroll down the page !



Multi-touch touchpads came in laptops like 2 years back - safe to assume that all new ones are multi-touch. 2 finger scroll - is specific to manufacturer and is allowed in settings. elan tech touchpads definitely multi-touch.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jul 15, 2012)

mitraark said:


> I haven't used Windows 8 yet , what difference are there from 7 apart from the Metro UI ? Windows Explorer any different ?



Here are some pics:-

*img72.imageshack.us/img72/9741/pic7b.png
*img72.imageshack.us/img72/8946/pic6l.png
*img833.imageshack.us/img833/1016/pic4jf.png
*img266.imageshack.us/img266/4072/pic3ri.png
*img259.imageshack.us/img259/8383/pic2dn.png


----------



## R2K (Jul 15, 2012)

^^
Looking at those Win 7 UI looks better to me!!


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 15, 2012)

^^
Oh ya ! 

1. They removed the Aero Glass theme effect from windows 8. 

2. Colours everywhere, like your nursery classroom walls ....................... 

3. Will Tablets be able to run Photoshop ? Video Editing apps ?

4. Can you play high resolution games on it ?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 15, 2012)

if ms allows to disable metro and bring back aero, i may upgrade my win 7 to 8. the improved boot time and shutdown time is one of the major advanage. its power efficient also.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jul 15, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> ^^
> Oh ya !
> 
> 1. They removed the Aero Glass theme effect from windows 8.
> ...




Glass effect is present in Windows 8 it was disabled while taking screen shots 

Yes all high resolution games are supported unless u have correct Drivers

*nuclearrambo.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/PhotoShare.png ---Glass Effect or transparency

*This is not my system image just found it on google*


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 15, 2012)

Where is the start button ?


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 15, 2012)

It is available as hover. as you move cursor  to bottom left it appears


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jul 15, 2012)

The Start screen replaces the Start menu in Windows 8. You can pin apps, contacts, and websites to Start to easily access what you use most. All of your apps—both apps you install from the Windows Store and desktop apps—are available from the Start screen. You can organize, group, and name categories of apps in whatever way makes sense to you. Tiles and notifications show what’s new so you can get important info and updates at a glance.

You can get to the Start screen by swiping in from the right edge of your screen and tapping the Start charm or by pointing your mouse to the upper-right corner of the screen and then clicking the Start charm. You can also use the Windows key  on your keyboard to go to Start.  Try Start8 for Windows 8 - Bringing back the Windows Start menu freeware it`ll bring back our Favorite start button

here is pic with start button:-

*betanews.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Start8.png


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 15, 2012)

^^
Hmmm...

This article tell Aero will be dropped !!

see this link


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay I had to ask this as I will be moving to Win 8 when it comes, will it support the games which we are currently playing in Win 7? Will there be any incompatibility issue and should i stick with 7 x64 for it?
Also will there be two versions like 32, 64 bit or just one??

TIA.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 16, 2012)

I can't see any reason to ditch win 7 and upgrade to win 8, st least for my personal use.


----------



## kool (Jul 16, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Win 8 is cool when you have a Touch Monitor otherwise not so great. I'm gonna stick with 7


agree with u.......... not for desktop & laptop


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 16, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Okay I had to ask this as I will be moving to Win 8 when it comes, will it support the games which we are currently playing in Win 7?


Most of the games that I tried, do work in Windows 8 without any problem.



ithehappy said:


> Also will there be two versions like 32, 64 bit or just one??


Two versions, that is 64-bit & 32-bit.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 16, 2012)

Ah ! I haven't even completely switched to win7 . ( Using both xp and 7 )
Now here comes 8 .

I think it would have been better if Microsoft upgraded win7 with new features ( like a service pack ) rather than releasing a whole new OS . 

And they can also release *an optional update* for making win7 tablet(touchscreen)-friendly.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 16, 2012)

Is anyone really confirmed that Windows 8 doesn't have Aero ?


----------



## amjath (Jul 16, 2012)

^yes,

Windows 8 to drop Aero UI for desktop | News | TechRadar
Microsoft dumps 'Aero' UI in Windows 8, 'Metro-izes' desktop - Computerworld

Windows 8 for tablets and smartphones, but u can see all many windows 8 demo on tablet and giant touchscreen displays


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 16, 2012)

Vignesh B said:


> Most of the games that I tried, do work in Windows 8 without any problem.
> 
> 
> Two versions, that is 64-bit & 32-bit.


Thanks vignesh.
So now i don't see any reason to not upgrade. Cool.


----------



## terrafield (Jul 18, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if Windows 8 with gesture support (in Laptops) similar to macbook?


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 18, 2012)

terrafield said:


> Can anyone tell me if Windows 8 with gesture support (in Laptops) similar to macbook?



I think nobody knows that yet.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 18, 2012)

I think even without Aero Win 8 might be great coz' if you've seen WP7 smartphone (Dosen't have aero) but it still works, even if you visit Microsoft Official Website then you may see Silverlight to work (actually better than other glossy websites, atleast I think so ). So if even Microsoft drops Aero, it might be that you may find the new UI better than Aero.


----------



## nadar.bsm (Jul 18, 2012)

Abhishek_Z said:


> After watching a review of Win 8 on Youtube many people think that Win 8 is Win 7 with Mosiac Metro UI. What are your comments ? Are you going to upgrade ?




we can switch back to the Win 7 UI if we want to in Win 8...
my opinion is that, the Metro UI is better or the tablet not for the desktop PC...

I will install Win 8 for its features but will switch off the Metro UI as I am not going to use the touch screen for my desktop at this time... even if anyone uses touch screen for desktop.. it really will be hard to use for daily use.. I rather use keyboard & mouse for the same.....


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 18, 2012)

True !


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2012)

Microsoft Finally Sets Official Windows 8 Release Date

Count down is on


----------



## sumit05 (Jul 19, 2012)

Windows 8 to Release on October 26.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 19, 2012)

Worldwide ?


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 23, 2012)

So how many of you think that Windows 7 will meet the same fate as Vista  after Win 7 was released or PC manufacturers will continue to give an option of Win 7 or just strike off Win 7 from the list


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 23, 2012)

yes..all new OEM PCs will come with windows 8.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 23, 2012)

Did they tell u ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 23, 2012)

*Leaked screenshots of Windows 8 RTM Build 8518*

Looking good. More METRO.


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 26, 2012)

i haven't used the release preview yet, i'll decide after using it, to buy or not..


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 28, 2012)

I won't upgrade to Windows 8 since I have started using windows 7 a couple months of ago ...may be after 1 or 2 years ...but one things I have started liking windows ,I feel quite comfortable with it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm told that for the first time ever, the new release of windows is lighter than the release it is replacing. If that is the case, I think Windows 8 is certainly a worthy buy if priced right (I am hoping for a Windows Vista Basic type Rs. 3500 INR pricing for the cheapest version's OEM edition)


----------



## theserpent (Jul 28, 2012)

why no aero i love the aero features


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 31, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I'm told that for the first time ever, the new release of windows is lighter than the release it is replacing. If that is the case, I think Windows 8 is certainly a worthy buy if priced right (I am hoping for a Windows Vista Basic type Rs. 3500 INR pricing for the cheapest version's OEM edition)



Its cheap because they want to sell you the controlled marketplace experience and a closed system like iOS. Upgrade price to 8 is dirt cheap for any windows OS yet , they want record people to be a part of the OS having a marketplace where MS will get the royalty for every software sold, even to put something which is free on the market you have to pay for yearly dev licence. If this continues, Windows 7 will be my last windows OS. 
Hello to other open systems !


----------



## msn (Jul 31, 2012)

I use both Win 7 and Win 8. Dual boot. Lots of application does not work in Win 8. For Eg. Kaspersky Internet Security, Ad-muncher.

I personally like faster browsing in IE 10 and Quick Search for your application from MetroUI screen.


----------



## akkib89 (Jul 31, 2012)

As long as all games and softwares are well supported and it eats lesser memory, everything will be good. Used dev version, but didn't like it because the design feels too much concentrated on touch rather than on the mouse.



tarey_g said:


> Its cheap because they want to sell you the controlled marketplace experience and a closed system like iOS. Upgrade price to 8 is dirt cheap for any windows OS yet , they want record people to be a part of the OS having a marketplace where MS will get the royalty for every software sold, even to put something which is free on the market you have to pay for yearly dev licence. If this continues, Windows 7 will be my last windows OS.
> Hello to other open systems !



If thats true, Microsoft is trying to be a bully like Apple. It will be damn interesting if google releases an os for desktop.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 31, 2012)

Had some issues with Daemon Tools in WIn 8 , DE.Looks like, Some applications are not compatible with Win8.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 31, 2012)

Had some issues with Daemon Tools in WIn 8 , DE.Looks like, Some applications are not compatible with Win8.


----------



## souvikroy1111 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes, For Sure !


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 31, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Had some issues with Daemon Tools in WIn 8 , DE.Looks like, Some applications are not compatible with Win8.



you don't need deamon tool in windows 8. Just double click on image and it will automatically mount.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 1, 2012)

this will helpout with the windows 8 desktop experience

New Windows 8-ready mice and keyboards from Microsoft Hardware


----------



## eagle06 (Aug 1, 2012)

laptopsbattery said:


> I just think that : my Dell inspiron 15 r can  boot with the windows 8 or not?



My old Inspiron E1505 works well with windows 8.So it will work on Inspiron 15r easily.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2012)

Will decide after reviews.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 1, 2012)

akkib89 said:


> If thats true, Microsoft is trying to be a bully like Apple. It will be damn interesting if google releases an os for desktop.



Its true, that's what Gabe Newell (Valve) mentioned in AllThingsD conf. To give you an idea, releasing a patch for a 10$ downloadable game on 360 needs dev to pay MS a sum of 40,000$ (FEZ). This is how sh1t Windows in future is going to be. 
Currently no royalty needs to be payed to release stuff on PC, with windows8 you will have market. Non royalty paid software will still be available, but not through windows market. Non market software will lag behind as now there is whole new App store infrastructure, promoting royalty paid software on the platform. Dev's will have to start putting stuff on official market hence increasing the price of the offering. Consumer will suffer.

Windows9 will be more like the current Mac OS where if you install apps outside their ecosystem(appstore) , you get a warning that the software may be harmful (gatekeeper), even if its coming from a reputed software maker. They have to pay for a certificate or sell their app in appstore. While this provides security, also further closes the door to cheaper legit stuff. 
Broker earns the most.


----------



## NeoRoxio (Aug 2, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> Its true, that's what Gabe Newell (Valve) mentioned in AllThingsD conf. To give you an idea, releasing a patch for a 10$ downloadable game on 360 needs dev to pay MS a sum of 40,000$ (FEZ). This is how sh1t Windows in future is going to be.
> Currently no royalty needs to be payed to release stuff on PC, with windows8 you will have market. Non royalty paid software will still be available, but not through windows market. Non market software will lag behind as now there is whole new App store infrastructure, promoting royalty paid software on the platform. Dev's will have to start putting stuff on official market hence increasing the price of the offering. Consumer will suffer.
> 
> Windows9 will be more like the current Mac OS where if you install apps outside their ecosystem(appstore) , you get a warning that the software may be harmful (gatekeeper), even if its coming from a reputed software maker. They have to pay for a certificate or sell their app in appstore. While this provides security, also further closes the door to cheaper legit stuff.
> Broker earns the most.



I don't get it. Non-royalty stuff is available through internet, obviously everyone will download it through internet only. It's not a necessity that every app/program should be entered through the Windows App Store, and nobody is forcing the user to download apps from the Windows App store only. And if they are promoting the royalty apps, they deserve their share of pay, right? They also have to maintain their servers and deal with other costs. It happens everywhere, even in iOS appstore and Google Play. It's just business.
And Gabe getting so 'catastrophic' over this makes no sense. The whole desktop world is left free for him and his Steam will run with no hindrances at all. Is Microsoft forcing him to make a Metro Steam? I don't think so.
And btw, not all apps on the Windows App store are paid, some of them are free also.



tarey_g said:


> To give you an idea, releasing a patch for a 10$ downloadable game on 360 needs dev to pay MS a sum of 40,000$ (FEZ).


There was a reason MS demanded so much. Xbox live is a very closed system and they test each and every patch before implementing it to avoid any negative consequences on the users. The dev himself was inexperienced and kept rolling out faulty patches. That's why there is a fee every time the dev has to put a patch on the game. MS doesn't charge everyone with that ridiculous amount, it was just an unusual case.
They are just doing something that Google would have done to prevent the amount of bloatware that's floating around in Google Play. The more you make an open system, the higher the danger of upsetting the users with crap content. MS is trying to strike the perfect balance between a closed system and open system, and they are doing a very good job, in my opinion.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 3, 2012)

NeoRoxio said:


> I don't get it. Non-royalty stuff is available through internet, obviously everyone will download it through internet only. It's not a necessity that every app/program should be entered through the Windows App Store, and nobody is forcing the user to download apps from the Windows App store only. And if they are promoting the royalty apps, they deserve their share of pay, right? They also have to maintain their servers and deal with other costs. It happens everywhere, even in iOS appstore and Google Play. It's just business.



As I said, its available. But everyone will eventually have to sell their products on app store ; if you have product X on internet and I have its competition on the Windows marketplace, I will have an unfair advantage over you (because the market is default on the system and can’t even be uninstalled) , next thing you do is have your product on the marketplace too to compete better, pay MS its share and put the extra cost burden on yourself or the customer. Everyone loses but MS.
Mobile OS space was unorganized, app discovery was hopeless. App store there made sense, this is unnecessary. Good luck with buying games for cheaper price in future for PC, maybe not so much Win8 but we are going there.



NeoRoxio said:


> And Gabe getting so 'catastrophic' over this makes no sense. The whole desktop world is left free for him and his Steam will run with no hindrances at all. Is Microsoft forcing him to make a Metro Steam? I don't think so.



May be now, but it’s clear what they will have to do in future, if origin and other players get on there and start doing better business, they will have to be there too. It’s not what is happening now , it’s what's going to happen in future. MS is forcing everyone in a way.




NeoRoxio said:


> And btw, not all apps on the Windows App store are paid, some of them are free also.


To put a free app on market you have to pay yearly fee to MS.



NeoRoxio said:


> There was a reason MS demanded so much. Xbox live is a very closed system and they test each and every patch before implementing it to avoid any negative consequences on the users. The dev himself was inexperienced and kept rolling out faulty patches. That's why there is a fee every time the dev has to put a patch on the game. MS doesn't charge everyone with that ridiculous amount, it was just an unusual case.



Xbox is closed, windows is not and should not be. No one discloses the amount that one has to pay for a patch on Xbox (NDA). This is the first time it got out and everyone knew about the amount. This was not a unusual case.



NeoRoxio said:


> They are just doing something that Google would have done to prevent the amount of bloatware that's floating around in Google Play. The more you make an open system, the higher the danger of upsetting the users with crap content. MS is trying to strike the perfect balance between a closed system and open system, and they are doing a very good job, in my opinion.



MS is trying to strike no balance. They are just copying what Apple did, for very obvious reason. As I said, while this approach has its benefits there is much to lose. Metro will not work in corporate culture, they are taking this huge risk because they know Win7 is here to stay.


----------



## purnaprusty66 (Aug 3, 2012)

Windows 8 is due to be released to consumers on October 26. Priced at just$39.99, the upgrade is surprisingly affordable.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 4, 2012)

Alright, I don't have time nor interest to read and go deep in this thing, instead I will ask my Digit friends, what the hell does this suppose to mean? I only care about games in an OS, will I be able to play them as fluently as I do in Win 7 x64? I have asked and also got an reply (positive one) from someone here but this article is making me think differently! Am I right?

*CEO of Valve says Windows 8 is a "catastrophe"*


----------



## nithun (Aug 4, 2012)

This is could be the final nail on the coffin for Windows....Windows 8 is massive change from Windows 7 or the like...it will be extremely confusing for the consumers, and with Windows RT/tablet edition it only gets worse. look at Apple they know the future is touch so they have incremental upgrades to os x each year...which leads to a smoother transition....just my thoughts


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 4, 2012)

Win 8 enterprise leaked...

hope the activator gets released soon...


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 4, 2012)

nithun said:


> This is could be the final nail on the coffin for Windows....Windows 8 is massive change from Windows 7 or the like...it will be extremely confusing for the consumers, and with Windows RT/tablet edition it only gets worse. look at Apple they know the future is touch so they have incremental upgrades to os x each year...which leads to a smoother transition....just my thoughts



Well Apples recent Mountain Lion upgrades is million times ahead of what MS is trying to give its consumers with Windows 8.

Apple knows the tricks, MS simply doesn't know this. 

And to be frank neither of the companies, Apple or Microsoft, did come up with GUI in 1984. The first GUI was actually developed on Unix by Xerox.

What followed was just modifications on the original work of others. Which is what Microsoft is still doing. [ Apples interface has remained the same since 1985 ]


----------



## nithun (Aug 4, 2012)

The biggest advantage that Microsoft has over Apple is that it rules the enterprise segment..i don't think this is going to change any time soon....so they can take risks when it comes to general consumers...and most corporations just switched to win 7, so they most likely will take some more years to deploy a newer os..so win 9 would be more focused for the enterprise...


----------



## mohiuddin (Aug 4, 2012)

guess/hope it will be a flop


----------



## NeoRoxio (Aug 5, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Well Apples recent Mountain Lion upgrades is million times ahead of what MS is trying to give its consumers with Windows 8.


I'm 90% sure you haven't used Win8 or maybe Win7 as well so you don't have any idea what improvements have been made in Win8. Please share with us why do you think Mountain Lion improvement is better than Win8.



> Apple knows the tricks, MS simply doesn't know this.


If that would have been the case MS would't have survived AS WELL AS dominated the PC market for the last two decades. 20 years and Apple still can't get a major share in the desktop consumer base. 



> And to be frank neither of the companies, Apple or Microsoft, did come up with GUI in 1984. The first GUI was actually developed on Unix by Xerox.


So neither of them deserve any credit. Also this is 2012, we should focus more on 'what's happening' instead of 'what's happened'.



> What followed was just modifications on the original work of others. Which is what Microsoft is still doing. [ Apples interface has remained the same since 1985 ]


MS has changed their OS extensively. And they know they excel in innovation and bringing new things to the table. They aim to provide a new experience, not an old one.
Nobody cares what's old or what's changed, what's copied or what's original etc. The only thing matters is: what's the perfect product. That's it.



mohiuddin said:


> guess/hope it will be a flop



The 'guess' part is bearable but the 'hope' part is just......offensive.



ithehappy said:


> Alright, I don't have time nor interest to read and go deep in this thing, instead I will ask my Digit friends, what the hell does this suppose to mean? I only care about games in an OS, will I be able to play them as fluently as I do in Win 7 x64? I have asked and also got an reply (positive one) from someone here but this article is making me think differently! Am I right?
> 
> *CEO of Valve says Windows 8 is a "catastrophe"*


You're right. You'll have no problem playing games in Win8, at all. Moreover MS guys are saying DirectX 11.1 is gonna be a huge improvement and will help a lot to provide better graphics with low drop in FPS. 
Gabe Newell is talking about the Windows Store. He believes paid games will rise in price as distributors will be 'forced' to publish their games in Windows Store only. It's just his prediction and it has got nothing to do with how games will run or technical issues. If you don't buy games and use the 'other' method, you can just chill.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 5, 2012)

NeoRoxio said:


> *I'm 90% sure you haven't used Win8 or maybe Win7 as well* so you don't have any idea what improvements have been made in Win8. Please share with us why do you think Mountain Lion improvement is better than Win8.



Are you kidding me ?? 

Have you used Mac OS at all ? from Tiger to Lion at least ?? 





NeoRoxio said:


> If that would have been the case MS would't have survived AS WELL AS dominated the PC market for the last two decades. *20 years and Apple still can't get a major share in the desktop consumer base*.



Apple products are priced a bit high, so the consumer base is little less. But do you think any company will charge you premium for a worst product ?? They will go off the market in a single day !! 



NeoRoxio said:


> So neither of them deserve any credit. Also this is 2012, we should focus more on 'what's happening' instead of 'what's happened'.
> 
> 
> MS has changed their OS extensively. And they know they excel in innovation and bringing new things to the table. They aim to provide a new experience, not an old one.
> Nobody cares what's old or what's changed, what's copied or what's original etc. The only thing matters is: what's the perfect product. That's it.



You are completely wrong, neither Apple nor MS has changed their products, the core is the same, only MS has modified the interface in all its iteration of new Windows Products with some modification on system files to make it more stable.

Apple on the other hand, has managed to keep the same interface in all its iteration of Mac OS X product line, with modification on the system files to add features and make it more stable.

*On a side note to you :*

MS has cheated features from Apple Mac OS X, for example the *App Store* integration with the OS.


----------



## NeoRoxio (Aug 5, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Are you kidding me ??
> 
> Have you used Mac OS at all ? from Tiger to Lion at least ??



Ummm... I just asked whether you've used Windows 7 and Windows 8 so you can compare the improvements. I didn't say Win8 is far more advanced than Mountain Lion. This is not the place to argue about that.




> Apple products are priced a bit high, so the consumer base is little less. But do you think any company will charge you premium for a worst product ?? They will go off the market in a single day !!


Lol then why are you even comparing both of them? You're saying Apple has got more tricks in it's playbook than MS and they still can't target the low-end crowd. Why can't they make a cheap version of Mac? Why is it necessary that every product has to be highly priced? 



> only MS has modified the interface in all its iteration of new Windows Products


.......


> with some modification on system files to make it more stable.


.......


> Apple on the other hand, has managed to keep the same interface in all its iteration of Mac OS X product line, with modification on the system files to add features and make it more stable.


.......
I'm sorry I don't want to continue this argument anymore. The above three quotes just show how much you know about the working of an OS, it's kernel and the depth of it's architecture.

*On a side note to you :*



> MS has cheated features from Apple Mac OS X, for example the *App Store* integration with the OS.


AS i have said already:


> Nobody cares what's old or what's changed, what's *copied or what's original* etc. The only thing matters is: what's the perfect product. That's it.


----------



## mohiuddin (Aug 5, 2012)

please guys do not do nerd fights.


----------



## NeoRoxio (Aug 5, 2012)

^^Yeah you're right. We should keep Mac and Apple out of topic right now.
Anyway I found another cool feature of Win8, you can mount ISOs and other disc images without using Daemon Tools! They added a native support for that.


----------



## kool (Aug 6, 2012)

?????????


----------



## Usui1811 (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, considering about the speed boost which we are getting and of course the additional facilities, like ISO-file support, enhanced web support and backup utilities, increased data security, better file explorer interface, I dont think there is anything to complain about it just caring about the start menu. People saying they hate windows 8 change are merely all those who are too afraid to get adapted to the change. I personally love the new initiatives they are providing.


----------



## rider (Aug 6, 2012)

I extremely hate the new windows 8 UI
I wish apple should sell mac OS like windows in intel/AMD PCs.


----------



## kisame (Aug 6, 2012)

I downloaded the windows 8 rtm which was leaked to internet.No official or unofficial way to disable metro.Constant switching  between two UIs is putting me off.Hope MS will let us choose with a service pack.


----------



## Usui1811 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah I was wondering about the same. I guess of all things about Win 8, the metro layout has taken most of the attention and mostly in negative aspect. So, I guess, they should no matter how much work it takes, should have provided the option for it. But unfortunately they havent.

I love Aero and so do I love metro... but putting them together is really a bold move. But I guess, its performance and functionality that makes Win 8 something good-to-go.


----------



## rider (Aug 6, 2012)

Even Ubuntu graphic UI is much better than metro style.

I was expecting better battery life from windows 8.


----------



## Usui1811 (Aug 6, 2012)

The battery life will drastically increase with the Win 8 drivers (as said by microsoft developers) and so will its functionality and all the benchmarks will do.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 7, 2012)

I will be using win7 until MS provides a patch to remove tablet UI, or some third party does it.


----------



## rider (Aug 7, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> I will be using win7 until MS provides a patch to remove tablet UI, or some third party does it.



a 3rd party patch will definitely gonna come to remove that sh1t.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 8, 2012)

NeoRoxio said:


> You're right. You'll have no problem playing games in Win8, at all. Moreover MS guys are saying DirectX 11.1 is gonna be a huge improvement and will help a lot to provide better graphics with low drop in FPS.
> Gabe Newell is talking about the Windows Store. He believes paid games will rise in price as distributors will be 'forced' to publish their games in Windows Store only. It's just his prediction and it has got nothing to do with how games will run or technical issues. If you don't buy games and use the 'other' method, you can just chill.


Thanks mate. I feel relieved now.


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2012)

If Windows xp is to Windows 7, Windows 7 is to Windows 8.
Microsoft is very well using its Segoe font across the devices.


----------



## newindiasolutions (Aug 10, 2012)

I think change is always better. I have no idea about Windows 9. But definitely I am going to try it. I think it will be a nice experience.


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2012)

newindiasolutions said:


> I think change is always better. I have no idea about Windows 9. But definitely I am going to try it. I think it will be a nice experience.



Windows 9??? 
Dude, wake up!


----------



## myzoneajay (Aug 12, 2012)

what would i use windows 8 for,I don't have a touchscreen on my pc.


----------



## garyhall10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Windows8 is the next higher version of Windows 7. It added some features which looks good.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 13, 2012)

I just activated my windows 8 enterprise from you know ahem!!!!


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ MS will block the key soon...enjoy till then


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 13, 2012)

It uses no key.. It uses online kms servers for activations


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 13, 2012)

When will window 8 going to be launched?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 14, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> When will going to window 8 will going to launch?



Here you go!


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

That a good one ha ha.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Aug 15, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Here you go!


October 26th as per wikipedia not sure if true though


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 15, 2012)

It's 15 Aug for MSDN and 26 Oct for consumers


----------



## msn (Aug 17, 2012)

Downloaded the Windows RTM. Really Fast IE 10 with faster boot and shut down. Still in test phase. Will post more.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 21, 2012)

Windows 8 upgrade registration has started <link>, and there are only 4 versions of W8, all the features of W7 Professional and Ultimate, will be available on W8 PRO, Awesome


----------



## android4life (Aug 21, 2012)

Nope. There is no point in upgrading unless u have a touch based device or monitor. Windows 7 for now.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 21, 2012)

Upgrade is cheap. Buy it. If you don't like it go back to 7


----------



## batman (Aug 21, 2012)

Currently running Windows Vista on my laptop...Thinking of upgrading to windows 8 with the 39$ offer once it is out...I think it is worth it..what do you think guys?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 21, 2012)

still on vista? go ahead and upgrade it...win 8 will be far far better than vista.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 21, 2012)

@ androidforlife,  FYI windows 8 is not meant for touch devices alone, and it also gets rid of the different versions w7 has(though there are 4 w8 versions), W8 pro will be standard among most users, W8 pro also has all the features from w7 ultimate ....

@batman yea it will be a worthwhile upgrade, & its just $39......the retail version will be way above $100


----------



## batman (Aug 21, 2012)

Yup....Hopefully windows 8 drivers will be available for my dell studio 1435....


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 21, 2012)

Microsoft Nukes 30-Day Grace Period with Windows 8
Microsoft Nukes 30-Day Grace Period with Windows 8

No more 30 days ride which was available in windows 7


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 21, 2012)

Downloaded the 90 days trial

Things I like 
- Super *fast* boot time <10s
- Metro (modern) UI is *fresh and nice*. But more 3rd party apps are needed
- *Microsoft account *remembers everything from your previous installation. So once you sign in using an online account, all email accounts, xbox acc, flickr, facebook etc are synced. Although it does not install the apps on its own, previously downloaded apps are there in My Apps section of store and their login info in synced after download. Much easier to do a fresh install
- *Search* is nice. On the Metro screen, just start typing and search will automatically open. Same for store. For other apps there is search.
- *Share* option in photos app is nice and you can share directly to twitter, SkyDrive or mail. Share function is somewhat similar to android and new apps will extend this functionality. Suppose you are reading a novel using reader app and come across (_I made a typo and IE10 autocorrected... sweet_) a nice quote that you will like to share on Social networks. Instead of going to browser and opening twitter/Facebook, you can simple move the mouse to bottom right corner that will bring the charms bar. Hit Share and its done. Without even opening another application, minimizing etc.
-*Dual pane *is nice. I can keep an eye on twitter while writing this post or doing Photoshop. Applicable for all metro apps
- Lastly the *wallpapers* are nice too

Things I don't like

- Still miss the *Start button*
- *Photos* app is too basic
- Same for *videos* app. No option to change even the aspect ratio. Common Microsoft its 2012
- Some *stupid bu*gs, like uninstalling an application (non metro) from metro screen will not really uninstall but rather open the "Programs and Features window in Control Panel
-* Non inclusion of dot net framework 3.5*. A lot of apps will require it and you will have to download using windows update
- *Sharing* : MS has three very decent apps - News, sports and Finance. Suppose you open the news app and start reading. You like a story and want it to share on Facebook. Open the charms bar, hit share and its done. The headline, some part of text and a link is posted on Facebook. The problem? The link is not a web link to that news article but a link to open that article in the News app on another Win8 machine. The result : Anything shared using any of these 3 apps cannot be opened on any other Operating System except windows 8. Other OSes and some twitter clients don't even treat it as a link. Hence you will have to copy paste the link from a twitter app to IE10 that will redirect you to News app. If you share using mail, the last line in mail is "If you have Windows 8, open this in News."

- Chrome both stable and dev versions are unusable atleast for me
- Metro mode is only partially customizable, no black background color


----------



## batman (Aug 22, 2012)

@marvelousprashant,...thanks for the review...Did you face any trouble with any of the drivers?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 22, 2012)

did u tried any 3rd party app to disable metro and bring up the good old start menu?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 22, 2012)

batman said:


> @marvelousprashant,...thanks for the review...Did you face any trouble with any of the drivers?



All drivers installed perfectly. Some of them however prompted to install dot net framework 3 to be downloaded seperately. 

Regarding third party apps to disable metro, they were working in dev preview but none of them worked in consumer preview. A bit of Googling told that Microsoft has disabled all ways to disable metro. So I did not try in RTM


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 22, 2012)

So ms put a plug to all the holes to disable metro. Thats really bad. They should have given an option between metro (oh no modern ui) and classic desktop which would have been very useful for desktop users.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 22, 2012)

Long time windows users will surely miss the start button. In my personal opinion however Metro is an extension of the good old start button. You can move to the Metro mode by clicking on the bottom right corner... same position ass start button. It now shows more information like weather updates. emails, Social feeds, news, stocks etc.

You can still use it to search and find apps. The search functionality has been extended to Store, Maps, Settings, bing, and many other things. People do say that Metro looks kiddish however it is so much easier to organize. 

On windows 7, if I had to start an application not present on my desktop, I would have to click on Start and type in the first few letters of the app. The same number of steps are required on Windows 8. However you can use this same easy 2 step search to search through Maps, News, Photos, Sports, Tweets, Facebook, Music, Videos etc etc. 

Start in XP and Win7 was great and newer UI will take time to get used too. But as a whole Win8 is definitely an upgrade over Win7


----------



## msn (Aug 22, 2012)

MS moved to Metro UI because of App Market. Very soon they will force us to buy most of the Apps from Market. Though at this point of time, some of them are free.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 22, 2012)

so I am running windows 8 now, and I'm liking it . will post in detail later


----------



## batman (Aug 25, 2012)

Before buying Windows 8, I am thinking of trying out the release preview.Which one is better- dual booting windows 8 with my vista or installing windows 8 in a virtual machine using VirtualBox?.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok my post was deleted and I have received infraction. 

I will modify my earlier post. 

First of all are 4 versions of Win8 so far Developer Preview, Consumer Preview, Release Preview and RTM (Released to manufacturing)

RTM being the latest version is the best and is quite stable. But it is for 90days evaluation period only and once expired (or even before expiring) it CANNOT BE ACTIVATED EVEN BY A GENUINE KEY (acc to Microsoft)

Regarding the leaked version I want to warn that (as I did it in my earlier post) that the keys have been blocked by MS and they don't work. Furthermore using those keys may result in your Microsoft account being deleted.

Maybe I have made myself clear. I know the rules and I am not posting about pirated stuff. Maybe moderators will be easy on this one


----------



## Usui1811 (Aug 27, 2012)

@marvelousprashant: seems like you have used both RTM and Release Preview, could you tell whats the difference between the two versions ? I know RTM was pretty stable, but besides it anything else ? Visually or in feel ?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 27, 2012)

Not much difference visually. For that matter Aero Glass present in RP has been removed from RTM. It is the only visual change you will notice

However RTM is definitely a better experience. RP was so problematic that I removed it after 2-3 days. For me all metro apps weren't working in RP. Also I was having issues with slow internet connection and occasional graphics driver crashes


----------



## batman (Aug 31, 2012)

Installed Windows8 RTM..I should say I am impressed with Windows 8 so far..


----------



## rahul_c (Sep 1, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to exit windows or go back when in the "new start menu"?

Oh I figured it out, you have to go to the apps title bar somewhere in middle and drag it to the bottom of screen. Its pretty cool!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 1, 2012)

@rahul. dragging an app from top to bottom will exit. Dragging from top to right or left will let you squeeze the app in a pane. This mode is really useful. It lets you multi task between two metro or a metro and non metro app


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Sep 10, 2012)

I think a glossy design for windows 7......


----------



## raghav.suri (Sep 11, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Boot timings are a major improvement in Windows 8.
> 
> Its faster than Windows 7 in almost every way.
> 
> No harm in upgrading to Win 8 Professional for just 800 bucks.




I would certainly give this a try.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 11, 2012)

800 bucks? how?


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 15, 2012)

By replacing you Genuine Windows 7  by Windows 8 4 Rs.800, actually the price is yet to be confirmed.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 15, 2012)

This is valid for pc's bought after june 2012 i guess. for other upgrades it will be around 2.5k.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 15, 2012)

Win 8 is not just about a UI upgrade from win 7. The kernel is modified and includes efficient scheduling logic which will benefit multicore processors with faster execution times.

Win 8 is said to understand modern cpu architectures like bulldozer/piledriver better and differentiate between a core and a module thus assigning instructions efficiently. Even hyper threaded 
intel cpu's will benefit. Technically, its superior to win 7 and not just visually.


----------



## dhiman33 (Sep 17, 2012)

I won't upgrade as I alrdy know without start button and with that metro gui i would hate windows 8


----------



## k.arzoo (Sep 17, 2012)

I am not going to upgrade my system coz i am using window7 ultimate and it really works well.


----------



## amalasarin (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe it would take a while before we get used to it. It's a matter of preferences. Well, unlike Facebook, you still have the "right" or the authority to upgrade according to your preferences 

Interface-wise it looks cool to me


----------



## Ruben (Sep 17, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> The boot time is all i see. But it uses hibernate mode to increase boot performance. Not worth upgrading IMO, will probably resultin decrease in productivity of non touch users.



Nah....It really is fast in booting..it took just 6 secs on my PC..whereas win 7 takes about 11 seconds.....



marvelousprashant said:


> Not much difference visually. For that matter Aero Glass present in RP has been removed from RTM. It is the only visual change you will notice
> 
> However RTM is definitely a better experience. RP was so problematic that I removed it after 2-3 days. For me all metro apps weren't working in RP. Also I was having issues with slow internet connection and occasional graphics driver crashes



Yeah the RTM is good because its the final version dude......and the metro ui is "not just a smal change"...many people got bored of the start menu so its a innovative change from Microsoft.Also you cannot rule out improved security and also powerful features like storage pooling which removes drive storage limitations by utilising space from the hard disk dynamically; not predetermined permanently like Win 7 and previous OS's....


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 20, 2012)

I cannot wait.... WIN 8 YUNO launch 2morrow ?


----------



## Sumit_Kapoor (Sep 21, 2012)

I don’t prefer window 8. I would go for window XP or window 7 version.


----------



## rahul_c (Sep 23, 2012)

I am using it and after a while you get used to the not having start menu, it is in no way slower than windows 7. I really love the new task manager & copy progress bar(it has pause!).


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 25, 2012)

ATIA and Lumia 920 and several ultrabooks confirmed with WIN 8 OS.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 26, 2012)

Abhishek_Z said:


> ATIA and Lumia 920 and several ultrabooks confirmed with WIN 8 OS.


Lumia 920 got WP8 not Win 8 >..


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2012)

can't say about mobile platform specialty smart phones but at-least for me on desktop/laptop/netbooks windows 8 has no use .. actually the new Metro Interface is pretty clumsy and no I won't upgrade to win 8 unless they are thinking of making some major UI change.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 26, 2012)

Believe me METRO UI is better than AERO.
Don't believe me ?
I want to ask you, have you ever used Google.... Ooohhhh... you have.
Okay do you remember old Google with 3D buttons(EX'I'm Feeling Lucky)... andd today we have a 1 bit coloured button(or whatever it is) without glossy, aero, 3D effects.
So... you like the old one or the new one ?

I like the new one... so ? WIN 8 is for me.
I you like old one WIN 8 is not for you


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Abhishek_Z said:


> ATIA and Lumia 920 and several ultrabooks confirmed with WIN 8 OS.



its ATIV


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 26, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> its ATIV


Thanks for correcting


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2012)

Abhishek_Z said:


> Believe me METRO UI is better than AERO.
> Don't believe me ?
> I want to ask you, have you ever used Google.... Ooohhhh... you have.
> Okay do you remember old Google with 3D buttons(EX'I'm Feeling Lucky)... andd today we have a 1 bit coloured button(or whatever it is) without glossy, aero, 3D effects.
> ...



looks like you are super excited about win 8 and it's Metro UI ... anyway, talking about google today it's 14th birthday


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> looks like you are super excited about win 8 and it's Metro UI ... anyway, talking about google today it's 14th birthday


That's it bro... Metro UI...XCELLENT.

And Happy Bitrhday Google. I wouldn't have been anythig without Google !


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 27, 2012)

This birthday is almost like The birthday of internet for me.  Wish you a long life old Pal !


----------



## sanny16 (Sep 27, 2012)

Very difficult to work on windows 8. One has to go through video tutorials to learn how to operate. I installed the customer preview version in virtual box and i was not able to find start button at first. I don't know how one would be able to play games on it? Its box like interface, quite difficult to find things when using on desktop or lappy, it may be user friendly for touch devices. I won't try win 8. I am happy with win 7.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 27, 2012)

You took tutorials to learn how to operate WIN 8


----------



## sanny16 (Sep 27, 2012)

The tutorial was available on microsoft website and it was delivered by one of the team member of win 8. First time user of win 8 will definitely find it difficult to interact with.


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2012)

^^ Just spend $5 
$5 buys a Start button, Start screen bypass for Windows 8 - Computerworld
or better use this free alternative :
Welcome to Classic Shell


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 28, 2012)

sanny16 said:


> The tutorial was available on microsoft website and it was delivered by one of the team member of win 8. First time user of win 8 will definitely find it difficult to interact with.


Okay no problem... everyone has his own problems... I took tutorials for PS


----------



## dhiman33 (Sep 29, 2012)

windows 8 is going to flop much worse than vista


----------



## topgear (Sep 29, 2012)

check this out :
Even Windows 8 early adopters prefer Windows 7 by two to one | ZDNet


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 29, 2012)

Ooh! Still count me on for Windows 8


----------



## dabster (Sep 29, 2012)

Ruben said:


> Nah....It really is fast in booting..it took just 6 secs on my PC..whereas win 7 takes about 11 seconds.....
> .


And what did u achieve in these extra 5 seconds you saved.  I sincerely think that we should be realistic on how these things matter. This would matter had I was running a 200m sprint - but not when working. I think we are unnecessary running behind faster speeds and faster CPU's. Anurag's TechBlog: Intel Quad Core Processor, do we need it...? = though its a 3 year old post and lil faulty on tdp things described.


----------



## noob (Sep 29, 2012)

^ this



Abhishek_Z said:


> Okay no problem... everyone has his own problems... I took tutorials for PS



PS is a different ball game dude....OS is something we use for ages and an upgrade should not be a  PITA to use.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 29, 2012)

noob said:


> ^ this
> 
> 
> 
> PS is a different ball game dude....OS is something we use for ages and an upgrade should not be a  PITA to use.



I ment Photoshop


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 29, 2012)

Windows8 doesn't look like worth an upgrade for me. My good old win7 will serve for at least 4 more years


----------



## amjath (Sep 29, 2012)

^ doesn't "look like" u say yeah may be lol


----------



## dan4u (Sep 29, 2012)

the only plus point I see is that all the features of windows 7 ultimate will be available on windows 8 pro (i.e bit locker etc)..........but Rs 699 for an upgrade is not bad


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 29, 2012)

Seriously speaking guys, why is microsoft thinking backwards with their icons? They have started making some pathetic user interface and icons. On the other hand, look at OS X Mountain Lion. While one is heading towards mars, the other one is going to the days when bicycles weren't invented yet. Microsoft i think needs another bill gates hehe.


----------



## hdknitro (Sep 30, 2012)

Windows 8 is a revolutionary product for Microsoft and on a PC it behaves quite good but I would like to ask microsoft why not leave the tile interface for touch based version of the OS only and let the PC consumer suffice with the desktop mode. That would make things much simpler to understand for new and old users as well. I know they want to compete with the evergrowing Apple but even Apple have two differnt OS's for their two different product lines. Maybe Microsoft should work a little hard and not let people rant about it when they release their final product.


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2012)

hdknitro said:


> Windows 8 is a revolutionary product for Microsoft and on a PC it behaves quite good but I would like to ask microsoft why not leave the tile interface for touch based version of the OS only and let the PC consumer suffice with the desktop mode. That would make things much simpler to understand for new and old users as well. I know they want to compete with the evergrowing Apple but even Apple have two differnt OS's for their two different product lines. Maybe Microsoft should work a little hard and not let people rant about it when they release their final product.



completely agree with this.


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2012)

hdknitro said:


> Windows 8 is a revolutionary product for Microsoft and on a PC it behaves quite good but I would like to ask microsoft why not leave the tile interface for touch based version of the OS only and let the PC consumer suffice with the desktop mode. That would make things much simpler to understand for new and old users as well. I know they want to compete with the evergrowing Apple but even Apple have two differnt OS's for their two different product lines. Maybe Microsoft should work a little hard and not let people rant about it when they release their final product.



IMO there ll be a update after the feedback from users who have upgraded to/bought Windows 8 to switch between metro and basic desktop mode.


----------



## comrade (Oct 1, 2012)

did anyone know how to shutdown win8 in two clicks by stock.
on win 7 I click start -> shutdown
on win 8 I press win+c -> settings -> power -> shutdown. = two keypress + 3 mouse clicks.
Do we have any better way of doing this on win8?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 1, 2012)

audiophilic said:


> Windows8 doesn't look like worth an upgrade for me. My good old win7 will serve for at least 4 more years



+1.Same here Im good with win 7.I dont want that tile stuff


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Oct 1, 2012)

comrade said:


> did anyone know how to shutdown win8 in two clicks by stock.
> on win 7 I click start -> shutdown
> on win 8 I press win+c -> settings -> power -> shutdown. = two keypress + 3 mouse clicks.
> Do we have any better way of doing this on win8?



Is that going to burn your calories or :\


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2012)

comrade said:


> did anyone know how to shutdown win8 in two clicks by stock.
> on win 7 I click start -> shutdown
> on win 8 I press win+c -> settings -> power -> shutdown. = two keypress + 3 mouse clicks.
> Do we have any better way of doing this on win8?



press windows key to go into desktop mode - press Alt+F4 and make sure shutdown is selected - just press enter


----------



## batman (Oct 2, 2012)

I am not able to use bluetooth in my laptop with Windows 8 RTM..I have downloaded the necessary drivers,but I cant install them because Device manager does not recognize the adapter.Any solution for this?.Bluetooth is working fine in my vista.So I can confirm that there are no hardware issues.


----------



## comrade (Oct 2, 2012)

Abhishek_Z said:


> Is that going to burn your calories or :\


if i want to burn some calories I'd use linux and not windows. windows is all abt user friendlierness and I bet anyone who use windows 8 will struggle to get their m/c shutdown bcoz of no direct option to do that.
The option is completely hidden and cannot be directly invoked.




> press windows key to go into desktop mode - press Alt+F4 and make sure shutdown is selected - just press enter


much better. Thanks for the tip


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2012)

^^ you are welcome .. I use this on win7 everyday


----------



## batman (Oct 3, 2012)

You can use this method for easier shutdown in windows 8

Shut down Windows 8 faster


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Oct 3, 2012)

It's nice, applications looks way awe-inspiring than any previous versions, but still it's hard to say whether it's advisable to upgrade Windows 8 over 7 or not.
However, i would love to upgrade it if its more easy access than Windows 7 since, its trial versions are already out and they are pretty good!


----------



## comrade (Oct 3, 2012)

batman said:


> You can use this method for easier shutdown in windows 8
> 
> Shut down Windows 8 faster



oh..that's exactly have done on my pc..infact created 3 shortcuts for restart/hibernate & now shutdown.
Btw, another way of doing so - Shutdown Win 8 | Surface Soft

win8 convinced me with its boot speed and performance but is causing lot of annoyances like this..install app for startmenu, install app for shutdown...not sure how many such apps are going to be developed to bring the basic os functionalities.


----------



## Theodre (Oct 3, 2012)

That is rude  But thinking that it is all that the microsoft is mainly Standing for it should be checked out  Everyone have time till the feb 2013!!! It's not a big deal as it's only Rs 800/- If you are eligible for that scheme!!! I have registered it yesterday!!! Waiting to get a mail from the Microsoft!!!


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2012)

check this out :
Poor pre-launch showing plagues Windows 8 | PCWorld
and two more 
*www.informationweek.com/byte/perso...ws-fits-in-on-the-mac-with-parallel/240007798
*gadgets.ndtv.com/internet/news/mic...gned-msn-for-windows-8-news-operations-274961


----------



## Flash (Oct 4, 2012)

comrade said:


> oh..that's exactly have done on my pc..infact created 3 shortcuts for restart/hibernate & now shutdown.
> Btw, another way of doing so - Shutdown Win 8 | Surface Soft
> 
> win8 convinced me with its boot speed and performance but is causing lot of annoyances like this..install app for startmenu, install app for shutdown...not sure how many such apps are going to be developed to bring the basic os functionalities.



Correct. Success of a product is determined by "How easy a product makes to simplify a complex process, not the other way around".


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2012)

My ACM Student membership apparently gives me a free dreamspark premium account from what I found out from a mailer today at around 1AM. And it seems Windows 8 Professional 64bit RTM is already out on DS. I applied for my account, got it approved today evening and proceeded to do the juggad required to download the ISO and the 3GB download is currently at around 2% (am on a 4mbps line so will take 2-3 more hours to finish). Will do a trial run and see how the OS fares, once I manage to get a system to install it on... This is going to be the first time in 5 years that I'll be using Windows so hopefully things shall work out. I'm doing this with an open mind this time


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Oct 9, 2012)

Good news....
I/O Bit has released a software for Win 8 to bring back its Start screen. Download it now.
Now I think that some people will come in favor of Win 8.
Download it now.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Its working. few bugs like clicking the right most part of the task bar still take you to metro start screen, window logo gets cut in between for small task bar, no user image, clicking user image does nothing.
More over i hate the send feedback under the user image.

Hope MS will enable the switch between metro and normal start menu natively.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 9, 2012)

come on adopt the new.... leave the past


----------



## RON28 (Oct 10, 2012)

Windows 7 Ultimate x64 SP1.... FTW.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 11, 2012)

windows 8 listing on flipkart already

All Laptops - Buy All Laptops Online at Best Prices in India: Flipkart.com


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Oct 11, 2012)

I think people who don't like Win 8 wold be saying :
.
.
.
1. One does not simply..........buy Win 8
2.One does not simply............switch form Win 7 to 8

XD


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2012)

Windows 8 pricing info :
Retailers reveal more Windows 8 prices, take pre-orders - Computerworld


----------



## Horizon (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't think that win 8 is best for screen touch, but for mouse users its still in a OK-OK situation. I personally don't want to change my OS to win 8.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Oct 16, 2012)

As I said One does not simply..........switch to Win 8


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 16, 2012)

you need to get a W8 mouse to really enjoy W8. Logitech and microsoft.

btw, what do you guys think , will W7 prices decrease after 26th or they will disappear and MS will force W8 on us?


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't think there will be any price reduction but MS may make windows 7 disappear though it depends on the success of win8 - so win7 is gonna remain for a long time IMO


----------



## Running_bull (Oct 17, 2012)

i agree with you...


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Oct 17, 2012)

It all depends on success of Win 8 but one thing is  4 sure that Win 7 will not meet the same fate as with Vista


----------



## aschauhan0902 (Oct 17, 2012)

I want to upgrade to Windows 8 but I don't know that my lappie is compatible or not??
Plzz help I have Toshiba Satellite Pro C650.
It has 1 GB RAM,250GB HDD,2.10GHz Intel Core 2 Duo Processor & Windows 7 32-bit OS...
Plzz Reply....


----------



## theserpent (Oct 17, 2012)

Abhishek_Z said:


> It all depends on success of Win 8 but one thing is  4 sure that Win 7 will not meet the same fate as with Vista



you mean win 8?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Oct 17, 2012)

aschauhan0902 said:


> I want to upgrade to Windows 8 but I don't know that my lappie is compatible or not??
> Plzz help I have Toshiba Satellite Pro C650.
> It has 1 GB RAM,250GB HDD,2.10GHz Intel Core 2 Duo Processor & Windows 7 32-bit OS...
> Plzz Reply....



yes.it would be compatible. upgrade your ram for smoother performance.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 17, 2012)

RON28 said:


> Windows 7 Ultimate x64 SP1.... FTW.



 +1


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 17, 2012)

what do i think about win 8?

*POOP.*


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Oct 20, 2012)

theserpent said:


> you mean win 8?



Yes... WIN 8
Sorry


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 20, 2012)

Please continue with the discussion in the official thread here.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/157778-windows-8-thread.html


----------

